# APPLE/JALAPENO WINE....started/recipe..



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally, after asking loads of questions I finally got this wine started....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~APPLE/JALAPEÑO WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







~12 LITERS APPLE JUICE [steam juiced]
~ 3 CANS FROZEN APPLE CONCENTRATE [too boost and layer the flavors]
~ 8 CUPS SUGAR [approx 4.4#]
~ 2 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
~ 2 tsp ACID BLEND
~ 1 tsp ASCORBIC ACID [to help with oxidizing]
~ 3 CAMPDEN TABLETS
~ 21 JALAPEÑO PEPPERS [run through food processor]

This mixed up to a bit more than 3½ gallons. 
Used only enough water to dissolve the sugar....[should have used apple juice]

S.G. 1086

TOMORROW:
~ 2 or 3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
~ 2 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
~ 4 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
~ LALVIN EC-1118 YEAST









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks interesting, I'm still steaming apples, maybe I'll give this type a try.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2008)

I stuck my nose in the bucket and can smell the peppers...Wondering if we'll have to move out of the house while it ferments????

I am glad I put the peppers in a bag....if it starts getting too hot I can pull the bag out...Tho don't think our peppers are as big nor as hot as they'd been grown elsewhere in the country...I haven't noticed Jim breaking out in a sweat while he eats them...so, this wine might be just right for us Gringos. 

I am almost wishing I'd have made a larger batch incase it's really good. 

Now I have to remember to mess with that bag a couple times a day....guess the smell will remind me.

This is going to be an interesting one indeed!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you kidding, from those pics those are the biggest I have ever seen!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

It's fizzing away this morning, I pushed the bag down and it foamed up nicely.

The smell is great, I am wondering if I put enough Jalapeños in there....This one might get labeled 'Gringo Wine'.

I think I am going to clean some Jalapeños and freeze them for another batch....this one really smells good and the must was something I could have drank as is......Hummm, Apple,Jalapeño drinking juice....why hasn't anyone done that combination before????


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I am wondering if I put enough Jalapeños in there....This one might get labeled 'Gringo Wine'.



It's not to late........... Dice a few more up and get them in there!

I posted the other day that the ones I planted were the fake - Non-hot ones. Well last night I went down to the garden and plucked a few to add to a vegie mix I was making for dinner. One or two of those peppers were HOT!!!! It gave the veggies a nice bite that would make me sweat after a few bites........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

I keep sticking my head in the bucket and getting a sniff....I think I am smelling more Jalapeños now.....I am going to taste it after a couple days and if it seems hot enough might remove the bag.

Today I am going to freeze up a couple bags of cleaned Jalapeños.... Think I'll put 20-25 in each bag....then can use them during the winter to make more.

I tasted the must yesterday and I could have drank a lot of that.....it tasted like the Jalapeño Jelly.

Maybe next year we will be having a new breakfast drink....Apple/Jalapeño....


----------



## Waldo (Oct 21, 2008)

Comon NW, ya gotta post us a picture of you with your head in that bucket


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

No photos of my head in the bucket....but this one might need a straw to suck on....

It was nicely fizzing along....






Then I stirred it and it almost foamed out of the bucket...I only caught the last of the foam...






The bag of Jalapeños appears to be getting smaller.....must be the Pectic Enzyme and yeast doing it's thing....it tastes like 'Gringo Wine'</font>.....going to freeze up a bunch of these peppers tomorrow for another bigger batch of hotter 'Macho Wine'</font> if it turns out as good as I think it will.....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, UMM, maybe?


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you want hotter wine, Maybe you could add a half of pepper in each wine bottle! Ouch......


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> If you want hotter wine, Maybe you could add a half of pepper in each wine bottle! Ouch......



I saw on another Forum [



Yes, there is another Forum] that a guy did that and it made the wine cloudy.....It would look nice for awhile tho...


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't someone here do that also? Or was that anooo......anotoooo.... You know.....

It was a while ago and I beleive it was in a cooking wine. Did they leave them whole and poked small pin holes in them? Was it Waldo or Masta?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember that to but dont recall if they actually went through with it or if it was just an idea. I never saw that on the other whatchamacallit!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 21, 2008)

It was Waldo that made it. He used whole peppers and they looked great in the bottle. How about it Waldo? How was the wine? 


Here is a picture of it









and the link
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=731&amp;KW=pepper&amp;PID=10963#10963*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2008)

Good investigating Rich! Yes Waldo, we need an update!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

That's some beautiful bottles of 'what-ever'.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well......... In typical Christmas fashion, we'll all wake up
in the morning to an answer to our question as our Santa Clause
Will come in the middle of the night and leave us with his most 
precious of gifts...............

His wisdom.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been thinking.....



....I bet Niagara grape juice would be good with Jalapeño as well...The sweet flavor with the hot......ummmmm.....Too many ideas going on here.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 22, 2008)

This one turned out to be a very interesting wine, used strctly for cooking of course but I say interesting in that at bottling it was fiery hot but over time it mellowed out significantly.The last bottle still had a lot of heat but no where close to what it had at bottling. There is one bottle remaining which is inthe possesion of one of my Sisters and it is still pretty danged clear. It has sluffed off some sediment ( about 1/8" or less ) from the peppers and herb. She has all of the wines I have ever given her ( collecing them) which is quite a few. If I ever had an opportunity to try some of my wines in their aged state it would be from her. I could never ask her to let me have them back though so I can only imagine what they are lke now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

This morning when I stirred the wine there was an insect floating in there....






It looked bigger than a fruit fly and smaller than a house fly....But, it might have been a 'full' fruit fly...in which case my wine may be ruined....or I have 4 gallons of vinegar or salad dressing. I thought I had been careful about keeping it covered with a cloth while I took the spoon to and from the bucket.....





It really tasted good this morning....can taste the apple and Jalapeño...Maybe it did need more peppers as everyone seems to say that the heat mellows out.....

Always can make another batch.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2008)

Keep your sulfite in the wine after it is done fermenting and you should be OK. Worse case scenario is that you have a wonderful apple/pepper wine with a touch of vinegar flavoring. That would be a wonderful product to cook with.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't see any fruit flies in the house, so he must have been a loner...
I've been keeping all my fruits and veggies out in the garage and shed, so haven't brought in a bunch stuff in at once....But, they are sneaky little buggers....and he was a big one.

When I rack how many Campden tablets should I put in...it's over 3½ gallons???



Would one do the trick?????




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2008)

Once it is done fermenting, like normal it takes 1 per gallon. Are you sure it was a fly and not just the blossom remnants from an apple. Sometimes those end up in the wine and can look just about like a large wet fruit fly. I always fish them out somehow and examine it to see if it was a fly or other matter. It rarely is truly a fly.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't really look that closely, just assumed it was a fly.....I'm pretty sure it was a fly...just bigger than a wet fruit fly would be....

I have really been hunting down the house flies...we don't get that many and the ones we get like to land on my bald-ish head....so they must die!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

Went into a city today....the usual rainy day shopping.....

Stopped at the 'Brew on Premises' to try to get some yeast and they were CLOSED....for good.....It said their Fargo store was still open and "Franchises Available" Too bad I wanted to buy some boutique items for gifts....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

BTW....the Apple/Jalapeño wine is fizzing away....tasted really good tonight....Might be time to pull the bag soon.

Do wines with those bags of pulp always fizz up like that when you submerge the bag and stir?????




I haven't had much experience with bags of pulp in the primary fermenting bucket.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2008)

They usually fizz up a lot. If you didn't use the bags, the C02 would push the pulp to the top and form a cap- like grapes do. The grapes in my 32 gallon Brutes get a cap almost a foot thick, especially in the beginning. Break through the cap and it fizzes away.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay...I won't worry about it too much then....

The other Trinity Wine is nice and quite....This one is really fizzing...At first I thought I put a lot of air in the Jalapeños with the food processor and it was just that air in there....But it just goes crazy when you stir.....Guess I don't usually stir any wines while they ferment.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 22, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Too bad I wanted to buy some boutique items for gifts....



So we should expect the same Christmas gifts this year as we got last year





Franchise opportunity ?????? and you didn't get a phone number?




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, you will all be getting the same gifts as you got last year....





This place was always busy, usually about 200 carboys fermenting in there...but the guy was usually pretty 'jolly'. Last year the state wanted to shut them down because they weren't using enough native fruits in their wines...they were mostly making kit wines....Then the state said they could remain open....so not sure why they are closed. The store in Fargo should have the same North Dakota rules as Grand Forks...

Wonder what they did with all those carboys....There were a few in sight, some were full and most were empty. The shelves of wine glasses, books and 'toys' were gone....So it goes.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 23, 2008)

I pulled the bag of Jalapeños this morning...not much pulp left in there...






The wine still tastes like Jalapeño Jelly Beans...my favorite.

Cleaned and cut up some more for more wine...will freeze them.... 






Now I have quit sneezing and coughing, the sinuses are clear....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2008)

For wine, unless your hubby sees them and has a another cowboy campfire meal!


----------



## Aaronh (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks pretty interesting. I Imagen its apretty zippy and warm experience too, drinking a Jalapeño apple wine



. Jalapeños are just great tasting.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 24, 2008)

Tested the wine today and to my surprise it was down to .997....That was a fast one....but with all the fizzing and stirring, not really surprised.

So racked it to glass and airlocks....






Kind of murky looking....We had a taste, I've had many....Jim's first taste and impression was "pretty good".....It's not harsh and the Jalapeño isn't over powering.....Will taste again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update and it does sound good!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 25, 2008)

Has a nice golden, honey color NW. Looks really good


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 25, 2008)

The apple juice from these apples is pink, so wonder what the final color will be....wish I would have had red Jalapeños, that would have made a n ice color....I think.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2008)

*NW. I hope you used gloves...I am so guilty of not protecting my hands,,,,,then my eyes pay for it when I rub them.*


*I'm wondering if during fermentation the peppers are a potent as when you boil them when you make salsa(the Mexican way). Takes your breath away.*

*Looks like a very interesting wine!!!! Pretty too.*

*Ramona*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 25, 2008)

I did wear gloves.....couldn't really smell them when they were fermenting....I thought it would be strong in here.....I took the seeds out, so it made it milder than some would like....Good enough for us Gringos.

When I was cleaning the 2 bags of peppers I froze up for future batches of wine I did get hit by the fumes...I was coughing and sneezing and my sinuses got cleaned out really good.....

Hoping this wine turns out good...It tasted pretty good all through the fermentation....now just have to wait for it to clear....


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2008)

The Mexican Way: 


I work with Hispanic girls who make salsa fresh everyday. They put the tomatoes and the jalapenos in simmering water. Until the skins are loosend on the tomatoes. They put the tomatoes and peppers in a blender with a little of the water they were boiled in and blend until as smooth as you want...add some minced onions and garlic if you want.Celantro too. One girl makes this every morning .....fresh.....with plum tomatoes that she always has ripeining on her counter.


I tried it myself....it is very good, very hot.....very simple!!!! Very Potent, Open the windows or you will choke, cough, and sneeze.

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 26, 2008)

I kept reading this thread thinkin, "man, I got all this apple juice, I should try something like this"...then it dawned on me! Every year we get green chili shipped up from N.M., The real deal, no foolin HOT green chili. One of those things that if you like em, you have to have them. Flavor much better than a Jalapeño (IMHO) , and more heat to them than most Jalapeños .So...roasted a few , will peel them and get er fermentin!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 26, 2008)

JW...I can feel the heat from here....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

Moved the jugs wines around today to make room for more jugs....

Assembled all of them in cardboard boxes to keep the light off of them as well the sun is now reaching places it hasn't seen in awhile...

This wine is still real cloudy, but there is some sediment on the bottom....






When I moved it some stuff got disturbed that was floating on top....Not sure if it is a problem....Just some funk.....





This one might need more time than most.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2008)

Took a teensy taste of this wine this morning....
Perfect!!!! Apple/Jalapeño are in perfect proportions for my taste buds...

Will make more of this sometime....think others will like it as well.

Asking myself....Self??????....



Wonder if I should freeze more Jalapeños


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

May have to give this 1 a 1 gallon try next year. Sounds not to good but so did Jalapeno jelly and now I love that stuff so!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2008)

Racked today.....Tastes really good....Maybe a bit more Jalapeño coming through...

Still pretty cloudy, but had lots of sediment.

Jim said...."very interesting. good flavor"...


----------



## Waldo (Nov 6, 2008)

Does it have much heat NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2008)

Waldo....A little heat and lots of flavor....the apple comes through too.

You got to make a batch.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 7, 2008)

I am going to start a Plum wine here very soon and think I may try a gallonbatch of Jalapeno/Plum


----------



## ntx_man (Nov 8, 2008)

Just started the Apple/Jalapeño wine myself, added about a cup of golden raisins macerated in a bit of vanilla for additional complexity. The peppers were seeded and de-veined. I'll pitch the yeast tonight. I think we have a winner here.



Frank


"You have attributed conditions to villainy that simply result from

stupidity."

Robert A. Heinlein (Logic of Empire)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

The raisins and vanilla sound like a nice touch.....

I cleaned and froze more Jalapeños today for more batches of wine....Just had too many in the fridge....figured should do something with them before they go bad.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2008)

I had racked this wine a couple weeks ago and added some Super-Kleer KC...

It had cleared it a bit, but not as brilliantly as usual.....figured I had added it too early, or....had pectic haze.

So, I racked it off the less a couple days ago and added just a ½ teaspoon of Isinglass to each jug....Put it away and today checked on it...It has turned brilliantly clear....









Will let it sit and rack it again off these dropped lees/sediment....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2008)

It is getting nice and clear. It might take a while to drop it all.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll try to wait...
It hasn't been made for very long....I am just over anxious.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great NW.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 20, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I'll try to wait...
> It hasn't been made for very long....I am just over anxious.



In the words of a wise man...............

Send it to me and I'll keep an eye on it for you.








And I'll even go the extra step to say that if you send it to me, I PROMISE you, that when you get it back, it will be as clear as water............ as a matter of fact, you'll swear it was water.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the sound of this wine. What kind of apples did you use? I have no Idea how to steam. Maybe I'll try and find a recipe that I can cube them with Pectin.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 20, 2008)

Could you use bentonite before fermentation to help with the clearing?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you could use Bentonite....I should use it more.

You could get the apple juice any way you can, sqeeze, crush, etc.....or ferment apple juice from the store....It's all good.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 22, 2008)

I bottled a gal of the three gal batch that we are wanting to give out to friends. Gotta say it really has a bite!



Labeled it Jalapeno, didnt want to have to explain its N.M. green chili. This may actually be a keeper! Good idea NW!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2008)

Jwhelan939 said:


> I love the sound of this wine. What kind of apples did you use? I have no Idea how to steam. Maybe I'll try and find a recipe that I can cube them with Pectin.



Sorry, I forgot to give the apple variety...They were Harlson Red...a tart fall apple...Plus I added some frozen apple concentrate to boost the apple flavor.

I saw a interesting item that Luc Volders wrote...[He is a fellow from Holland who does a wine blog with is wine making experiments]

Here he found that freezing whole apples produced the most juices...
Check it out....Scroll to the bottom of the page for the English translation...

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/search?q=freezing+apples

He does really interesting things with fruits for wine....He will answer any questions you have too.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful JW...That is an awesome label too buddy


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2008)

JW....that wine is nice and clear....Hope mine turns out as brilliant.

I tastes some yesterday and think that the Jalapeño flavor is becoming more pronounced...Not HOT...just flavorful. Will be interesting to see if the Jalapeño flavor keeps getting stronger.

Maybe next batch will be more apple concentrate and less peppers....Oh my.....too many options.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2008)

The label and the wine look wonderful!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 23, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT PARRING,GOOD COLOR HOW DOES IT TASTE /WHATS THE DOMINANT FLAVOR?????????????????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

This wine has cleared nicely and the flavor is becoming a bit more Jalapeño each time I sample it....Been doing alot of sampling of this one.....





Hope the photo shows up...I am trying different ways of UpLoading photos and doing some testing....


----------



## vcasey (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow those look very nice. My pepper meads have cleared nicely as well but I have yet to taste them. 
VPC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

vcasey.....Taste them.....





This one tastes of the Jalapeño, yet you can taste the apple....
It isn't HOT</font> [or very hot] just has the Jalapeño flavor, which seems to be coming through more.....But, my 'tastes' [samples] are getting bigger....


----------



## vcasey (Nov 25, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> vcasey.....Taste them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Chocolate and pepper......Now you might really have something going there...will you call it Mole after the Mexican Chocolate sauce....?


----------



## vcasey (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats a thought. But the pepper meads are being called "Lost Lizard" in honor of all those lizards who hitched a ride on our plants and stayed inside when we brought the plants in for TS Fay. 
VPC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Lucky Lizard to ride the storm out indoors....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

This Apple/Jalapeño Wine is looking really nice....






On Thanksgiving a friend drank a half glass of it....Noticed later he was sweating pretty good....
Think this is going to be a 'Sipping Wine'.....






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2008)

I can relate to that,.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 6, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how brilliantly clear they get, looking real good NW!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2008)

Trying to clean up the kitchen and put some toys away....

So, we bottled up the Apple/Jalapeño Wine...
It was nice ans clear and want to give some bottles away....













This is a very interesting wine.....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2008)

That NW is real "Hot Stuff" or at least she makes it hot.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice color, sure could fool someone!!!!!


----------

